# Fremont, CA group seeking member(s)



## Gunslinger (Jun 13, 2005)

Group of 3 (1 dm, 2 players) seeking one or two more players.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jun 17, 2005)

*bump*

would most likely be a Friday or Saturday night game


----------



## Gunslinger (Jun 20, 2005)

*bumpara*

Anyone?


----------



## Pappy91011 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm interested.  Give me more info.

Pappy


----------



## Synthetik Fish (Aug 15, 2005)

I play iwht Gunslinger. Shoot me an email and we can tlak about what's up, project203@gmail.com


----------

